
I Slept with 65 VCs and Learned These Things - rinyfo4
http://observer.com/2017/02/i-slept-with-65-vcs-and-learned-these-things/
======
romanovcode
What a shitty title.

------
cududa
What an awful and tone-deaf lead in. Also that advice isn't even good

